# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Weeping Mary orchid - Acriopsis javanica

## hwchoy

Bulbophyllum sp. 'Weeping Mary' (well looks like a bulbo it has a cluster of pseudobulbs). flower is no more than 5mm across.

----------


## hwchoy

reply from Dr. HH Tan




> Hi Heng Wah,
> 
> It's not a Bulbophyllum. It is Acriopsis javanicus-type. Very pretty, non fragrant, self pollinating, and rather effusive in growth if given the right conditions. I used to have several populations when I was staying in a landed property and they prospered, as in they established all over the place. You can check Orchids of Peninsular Malaysia, by Seidenfaden (the standard reference, if you want to go into Orchidology, as I was once).
> 
> Nice pictures. This species can also be found in Singapore, but uncommon.
> 
> THH

----------


## benny

Oohh... so now into rare orchids as well... man of many distractions our Mr. Choy is..

The plant is unique, but I think could be better presented here. Looks like of 'flat' in terms of colors. Perhaps slightly underexposed?

Cheers,

----------


## kuching

Nice orchid! I'm into wild orchid too. :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

> Oohh... so now into rare orchids as well... man of many distractions our Mr. Choy is..
> 
> The plant is unique, but I think could be better presented here. Looks like of 'flat' in terms of colors. Perhaps slightly underexposed?
> 
> Cheers,


that's why I have been wanting to practice flower photography but mr simon so busy, don't give tips *hng*

these were shot in a rush because discovered the bloom one hour before I was leaving for the airport. will reshoot again with tripod and custom WB. damn flower is only 5mm across man! damn hard to focus. illumination is also an issue at ƒ/16 and upwards. already I am using ISO200. Next shoot will try putting the flash right up next to the flower.

actually I wanted to borrow your MPE65 for this leh.

----------


## benny

For this, I would recommend a 180 mm macro with extension tubes. And plenty of light.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

reshot with tripod and custom WB, is this exposure better?

----------


## benny

Ooh! This is much better in my opinion. I think it's either the color conversion or exposure that discounted the earlier efforts.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

you need more flash/lights  :Smile:  I'm now fairly busy with both my job and school work, till my school holidays in May

----------


## hwchoy

Simon are you referring to the last pix? the last one has plenty of light. the two 550EX and place in front of the lens hood like a macro ring flash.

----------


## Simon

was referring to the earlier photos :P

----------


## hwchoy

your name Simon Sng Ban Guan har?

----------


## wynx

> your name Simon Sng Ban Guan har?


From my memory..I think you're right....Anyhow, nice photos! :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

but did anyone notice the weeping mary?

----------


## Simon

mary does have a pair of very nice looking gloves  :Smile:

----------


## wynx

> mary does have a pair of very nice looking gloves



And there's her cape! Nice! :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

maybe I photoshop a pair of eyes.

----------


## valice

Why Mary? Not any other name?  :Grin:  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Simon

you can call her susan, if you like

----------


## hwchoy

you can't hear her whispering to you meh? *sob* *sob* "my name isssss Marrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"

----------


## |squee|

I'm blind, I can't figure out the Mary!

----------


## hwchoy

here's what the complete plant looks like:

----------


## hwchoy

the rest of the pix here http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=28472

----------

